# Tow Bar Question



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

I AM IN THE MARKET FOR AN ATV TOW BAR. I RECENTLY BOUGHT A POLARIS 500 SPORTSMAN THAT HAS A RECEIVER FOR A TRAILER HITCH. IT APPEARS TO BE 1 1/2 RECEIVER. I AM HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING A TOW BAR TO ATTACH TO MY HOMEMADE FISHING SHANTY. NOBODY SEEMS TO HAVE THEM IN STOCK. I DON'T LIKE BUYING THINGS ONLINE SITE UNSEEN. 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE,:help:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I doubt if you'll find any tow bars for a "homemade shanty" unless it was made exactly the same size etc as a name brand shanty.............

Any welding shop could make one up in an hour or less for a resonable cost.......probably the way to go...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

THEFISHHUNTER said:


> I AM IN THE MARKET FOR AN ATV TOW BAR. I RECENTLY BOUGHT A POLARIS 500 SPORTSMAN THAT HAS A RECEIVER FOR A TRAILER HITCH. IT APPEARS TO BE 1 1/2 RECEIVER. I AM HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING A TOW BAR TO ATTACH TO MY HOMEMADE FISHING SHANTY. NOBODY SEEMS TO HAVE THEM IN STOCK. I DON'T LIKE BUYING THINGS ONLINE SITE UNSEEN.
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE,:help:


 
Depending on your location. I could come and measure your shanty. Look at your ATV, then I could take those measurements and pictures of shanty and atv. I could fab up a tow bar for you. I can use what ever style material you would like. But I would make it out of high quality material. Wether you want it out of round tube or square tube is up to you. 

I will let you know I have some heavy duty rectangular tubing already on hand that I am not going to be using. It would diffently work for your needs. PM me and lets work something out. I gaurantee you will not find anyone that will gaurantee there work or charge the low amount I will to make this for you.


----------



## northern_hillbilly (Jan 25, 2008)

i found it easy to fab up the L shaped bed frames angle iron nice to work with just measure and get creative if your into that kind of thing, that way itll be made to your standards, DIY 4ever !! long live the michigan maguivers


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I found one at Lakeside Fishing Shop at 10 and Jefferson in SCS that could probably work for most applications. I think is was about $40 but don't quote me on that. Might give them a call. 586 777-7003


----------

